# Reifen 2015



## HiFi XS (21. April 2015)

Hallo Ladies,

Ich starte ein neues Thema, da ich neue Reifen brauchen. Ich war überraschenderweise recht zufrieden mit den Bontrager Reifen, die auf meinem Lush waren. Die waren relativ leicht, bauten sehr breit auf, waren super zu montieren und rollten gut. Nur, die sind runter und ich überlege etwas neues zu probieren.

Ich habe ganz viele verschiedene Vorschläge gesammelt, und das ein oder andere Testbericht gelesen, und somit kann ich sagen, ich bin gerade überfordert.  So viele Reifen, so wenig Zeit, die alle auszuprobieren 

Es hat sich was Reifen angeht vieles in letzter Zeit getan. Dazu kennen einige von euch mich und meinen Fahrstil dank diverser Ladies Treffen. Habt ihr eine Idee für mich?

Ich habe neulich 2,3 Reifen probiert und finde die Breite für mich überdimensioniert. Ich brauche, dank meiner z.Z. nicht besonders prickelnde Kondition, gut rollende, leichte aber griffige Reifen für …. alles mögliche. Obwohl ich in der Großstadt wohne, fahre ich gern TRAILS, mit Wurzeln und Steinen - wie im Harz (Trails, Braunlage Downhills etc) und Fichtelgebirge (Ochsenkopf, Trails...). Touren tue ich auch.

Bisher waren meine Lieblingsreifen die Rubber Queen für vorne, aber die waren nicht ideal, wenn ich mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren bin (bricht seitlich weg unter Last). Die Mountain King 2,2 habe ich zZ hinten drauf, die baut für mein Geschmack viel zu klein auf und ist sonst nicht wirklich überzeugend. Schwalbe fahre ich gern in der Stadt aber ungern auf Trails.

Maxxis habe ich noch nicht drauf gehabt. Zurück zu Bontrager XR4 2,2? Wenn ja, dann Team Issue ? Vorschläge? Ich habe es nicht (nicht) vor, Tubeless zu fahren.

Was fährt ihr am liebsten und warum?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

HiFi


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2015)

Ich hab vorne den Maxxis Ardent, hat mir aber bißle zuviel Rollwiederstand.
Hinten den Crossmark, war ich am Anfang auch bei Nässe und Schlamm total begeistert, muss jetzt aber auch nach nem neuen (gleichen?) Ausschau halten.
Ich will keinen Schwalbe mehr fahren.

Bin mal gespannt, was noch für Tipps kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (22. April 2015)

bin erst ein Rad mit Specialized Butcher vorne und Purgatory hinten jeweils in 2.3 Probe gefahren. Fand die Kombi nicht schlecht, vom Rollwiderstand ok, vom Grip her fand ich es aber schlechter als meine Kombi Maxxis Minion vorne und Ardent hinten. Bei der Maxxis Kombi
ist halt der Rollwiderstand nicht mehr sooo toll, dafür bergab für ziemlich alles geeignet. Hast Du schon mal den Mountain King in 2.4 probiert? Fand den auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2015)

Der neue 2015er Nobby Nic soll inzwischen ausgezeichnet sein. Guter Grip, relativ leicht, mit wenig Luftdruck fahrbar sein.

Aus eigener Erfahrung gefällt mir vorne der Ground Control sehr gut (nur nicht im Matsch) und hinten entweder der Larsen TT oder der Hutchinson Cougar

Hutchinson (Toro/Cougar)
Specialized (Ground Contol/Butcher/Purgatory)
Bontrager Reifen
- werden alle leider unterschätzt und zu wenig neutral getestet.

Kollege hat sich auch wieder Bontrager geholt XR4 / XR 3 .. Team Issue und ist momentan auf Münchner Wurzelpasagen recht zufrieden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2015)

Ich fahr vorne eine Conti Rubber Queen (gibt´s nicht mehr, Nachfolger Trailking) in 2,2, die baut recht breit und hinten einen Conti Mountain King, auch in 2,2. Mir reicht das und der Rollwiderstand ist sehr gut, ebenso wie das Gewicht. Beides in der Black Chili Compound als Protection Version. Leider sind die Contis recht teuer


----------



## HiFi XS (22. April 2015)

Gewichstmässig sind die Team Issue von Bontrager vorne. Sind 100 gr. leichter als Trailking ProTection. Ich überlege. Die Bontrager sind teuerer als die Conti. Online kriegt man den Rubber Queen nachfolger für knapp 33 EUR als Faltreifen/black chili Protection.  Dazu - die Rubber Queen war ja eine lieblings Reifen von mir. Hab sie gefahren bis mein HiFi gestolen wurde.

Continental Trail King RaceSport Faltreifen 55-559 (26x2.2) schwarz 3/180tpi BlackChili-Compound  .... vielleicht ist das was.

Mountainking in 2,4... hmm.


----------



## HiFi XS (22. April 2015)

Noch eine Frage - wer von euch fährt Tubeless?


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2015)

ICH / Wir - fahren an allen schmalbereiften Räder Tubless


----------



## KarinS (22. April 2015)

ich / wir. Funktioniert mit Maxxis Reifen problemlos, bei Conti war das (zumindest beim letzten Versuch vor 2 Jahren) extrem schwierig. Lt meinem Händler sollte es auch mit den Specialized Reifen problemlos funktionieren (die sind auch preislich interessant)


----------



## Stobbelhopser (22. April 2015)

Mahlzeit,
ich fahre auch alle Tubless, ausser das Arbeitsrädchen.
Vom Rollwiderstand finde ich den "RacingRalph" von Schwalbe super, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nix für groberes Geläuf. 
Bis letztes Jahr bin ich auch die "RubberQueen" von Conti gefahren. In dieser ultra leichten Ausführung. Der war echt super leicht und lief gut. Jetzt habe ich von Mavic diesen Crossmax (Enduroreifen Vorder- und Hinterrad unterschiedlich) drauf und bin super begeistert von der Traktion, allerdings ist der kein Wunder an Leichtigkeit und Rollwiderstand.


----------



## HiFi XS (22. April 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung! Tubeless Fahrer - wer noch? 

Noch eine Frage - Schläuche. Kann ich da Gewicht sparen und wenn ja, lohn es sicht was die Pannensicherheit angeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2015)

Die Schwalbe ultralight sind top, damit hab ich noch nie Pannen gehabt, wenn ich gescheite Reifen drauf hatte. Ich hatte überhaupt jemals nur Pannen mit Conti supersonic Ausführung und Nobby Nic als tubeless.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. April 2015)

Ich hab mein neues Bike tubeless bekommen und probiere es mal aus. Bisher kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, weil sich das Bike im ganzen komplett anders anfühlt  Von allein hätt ich's wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht, weil ich noch in Erinnerung hatte, was es beim LT2014 bei der einen Reifenpanne für Probleme gab... Aber wo's jetzt mal in dem Zustand ist und ich grad keine größeren Touren damit plane, probier ich's weiter aus...

Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass gewichttechnisch angeblich nicht viel Unterschied ist, da ja auch ne entsprechende Menge Milch in den Reifen gepumpt wird...


----------



## Bettina (22. April 2015)

Ich fahre an drei Rädern tubeless, auch an meinem Arbeitswegerad und hatte seit Ewigkeiten keine Panne mehr.
Und ich fahre seit längerem ohne Milch, ich vergesse immer sie einzufüllen  Aber ich habe wenig Brombeeren hier  dann würde ich mal wieder Milch einfüllen.
Felgen sind Mavic bzw. CRM UST und Mäntel entsprechend auch UST


----------



## HiFi XS (22. April 2015)

Sehr interessant zu lesen, wer hier tubeless unterwegs ist


----------



## HiFi XS (22. April 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Der neue 2015er Nobby Nic soll inzwischen ausgezeichnet sein. Guter Grip, relativ leicht, mit wenig Luftdruck fahrbar sein.
> 
> Aus eigener Erfahrung gefällt mir vorne der Ground Control sehr gut (nur nicht im Matsch) und hinten entweder der Larsen TT oder der Hutchinson Cougar
> 
> ...


@mtbbee , wie grob sind die Passagen da bei euch?   Wurzelpassage ist nicht gleich Wurzelpassage... so... In Braunlage waren die XR4 (vorne und hinten hatte ich) recht gut.


----------



## scylla (22. April 2015)

HiFi, ich glaub du weißt nicht was du willst 

2.3'' findest du überdimensioniert, den 2.2'' MK allerdings zu kleinvolumig?
Es soll möglichst leicht sein und gut rollen, aber auch guten Grip auf Trails haben?
Die Rubber Queen bricht dir zu leicht seitlich weg, ist aber dein Lieblingsreifen?

Ich finde: Volumen ist gut, hängt aber auch von der Felge ab. Welche Maulweite haben denn deine Felgen? Ein zu voluminöser Reifen auf einer zu schmalen Felge neigt zum Abknicken.
Des weiteren muss die Breite des Reifens nicht unbedingt mit dem Rollwiderstand oder dem Grip korrelieren. Es gibt sehr schmale Reifen, die überhaupt nicht rollen, aber auch sehr breite Reifen, die hervorragend rollen.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Zollangaben der Hersteller sowieso für die Tonne sind und gar nichts über die tatsächliche Breite des Reifens aussagen.

Du könntest zum Beispiel auch mal den On-One Smorgasbord ausprobieren. Die Reifen werden von Maxxis gefertigt. Karkasse ist gut und schön flexibel, und er hat einigermaßen Volumen. Für vorne würde sich die "Trail Extreme" Version anbieten, hinten evtl die "Enduro" Version. 

Tubeless - natürlich!
Ich versuche eigentlich überall, wo es geht, die Reifen tubeless zu montieren. Mit Maxxis-Reifen ist das fast immer gut möglich. In Conti-Reifen (die nicht als UST angegeben sind) ziehe ich hingegen gleich einen Schlauch ein, das hat keinen Zweck. 
Tubeless rollt schöner (der Reifen kann sich besser an Unebenheiten "anschmiegen" und hopst nicht so sehr), und ist weniger pannenanfällig. Wenn ich einen Schlauch benutzen muss, nehme ich meistens Latex-Schläuche. Das ist vom Gefühl her eine Art Mittelding zwischen Butylschlauch und Tubeless. Leider sind die Latex-Schläuche recht teuer und auf Dauer nicht besonders haltbar. Früher oder später platzen die mir meistens in der Nähe des Ventils auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

Hi Scylla,

vielen dank für Deine Kommentare und die gute Infos. Ich muss mich mehr damit auseinandersetzten, hast Du recht. Reifen ist ein großes Thema.
Aber doch, ich weiß was ich will: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau









Die ja schmale Maulweite ist die von der Crest - wenn ich mich nicht irre ist sie 24.4mm hier schau mal diese Website an 



 gerade drauf gestoßen. http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/felgen-NoTubes-ZTR Crest.html

Ich werde auf jeden Fall alles noch mal durch denken und ernsthaft Tubeless in Erwagung ziehen (wobei keine _meiner_ Fahrkumpels hier in Berlin tubeless fahren - bzw haben es schon probiert und machen es nicht mehr).

Ich wusst gar nicht, dass on one Refien verkauft. Mit Maxxis habe ich ganz wenig Erfahrung - ich weiß, Grip etc ist phänomenal, aber Rollwiderstand soll etwas mehr sein.... 

Liebe Grüße,
HiFi​


----------



## scylla (23. April 2015)

Die Crest hat 21mm Maulweite (Maulweite ist das innere Maß der Felge, und das einzig relevante. Das Außenmaß ist Abhängig von der Wandstärke der Felgen und für die Auswahl der Reifen nicht aussagekräftig.). Ich hab die Crest auch, aber nur noch als Notfall-LRS im Einsatz, da die armen Felgen doch etwas instabil für meine suboptimalen Fahrkünste sind. Die Crest verträgt meiner Meinung nach in der Tat nicht mehr als 57-58mm Reifenbreite bei "leichten" Reifen mit dünner Karkasse. Ein Conti MK 2,4'' muss darauf schon mit zu viel Druck gefahren werden, in Kurven fühlt sich das schon nicht mehr gut an.

Die Reifenbreiten-Datenbank ist in der Tat sehr gut um die tatsächliche Breite von Reifen (also nicht die Zollangaben) nachzuschauen. Sollte man sich als Bookmark setzen 

Der rayc fährt die Smorgasbord auf seinem CC-Rad. Er meint, der Grip der "Trail Extreme" Version ist deutlich besser als beim MK, und dabei weniger Rollwiderstand. Die Reifen gehen problemlos tubeless mit Dichtmilch zu montieren. Schau mal hier:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOSM26X225/on-one-smorgasbord-26x225-tyre
Nur für sehr schlammige Verhältnisse sind die Reifen nichts, dafür ist das Profil zu flach.

Meistens geht mehr Grip leider mit mehr Rollwiderstand einher. Nur selten gibt es weniger Rollwiderstand bei gleichem oder besserem Grip. Hat schließlich beides mit Reibung zu tun. Letztendlich muss man immer einen Kompromiss machen.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ... (Maulweite ist das innere Maß der Felge, und das einzig relevante. Das Außenmaß ist Abhängig von der Wandstärke der Felgen und für die Auswahl der Reifen nicht aussagekräftig.).


 
Danke! Das wusste ich überhaupt nicht.



> Der rayc fährt die Smorgasbord auf seinem CC-Rad. Er meint, der Grip der "Trail Extreme" Version ist deutlich besser als beim MK, und dabei weniger Rollwiderstand. Die Reifen gehen problemlos tubeless mit Dichtmilch zu montieren. Schau mal hier:
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOSM26X225/on-one-smorgasbord-26x225-tyre
> Nur für sehr schlammige Verhältnisse sind die Reifen nichts, dafür ist das Profil zu flach.


 
Gut zu wissen. Klingt interessant. Da muss man sich mehr damit auseinandersetzten. Es gibt da viele Optionen - muss ich durchlesen. 



> Meistens geht mehr Grip leider mit mehr Rollwiderstand einher. Nur selten gibt es weniger Rollwiderstand bei gleichem oder besserem Grip. Hat schließlich beides mit Reibung zu tun. Letztendlich muss man immer einen Kompromiss machen.


 
Ja - die Wahrheit.


----------



## rayc (23. April 2015)

HiFi, deine Erfahrung mit der RQ habe ich dir doch schon vor 2 Jahren bestätigt. 

Weil ich hier erwähnt werde, wage ich was zu schreiben:
Die Specialized Reifen werden wie die On One reifen von Maxxis gefertigt.
Mit Specialized Reifen kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ich würde den On One Smorgasbord Trail Extreme, sowohl vorne als auch hinten fahren.
Der Reifen hat in der Mitte 60a (mittelhart) und die Außenstollen in 42a (weich).
D.h. vom Rollen auf Asphalt ist er nicht schlechter als der  On One Smorgasbord Enduro (60a), da nur die Mittelstollen aufliegen.
Dagegen kann bei weichen Untergrund und in Kurvenlagen die "weichen" Außenstollen zubeißen.
Auf felsigen Trails kann man durch Luftablassen den Grip erhöhen, dadurch kommen die Außenstollen eher in Kontakt mit den Boden.
Dieser "Trick" funktioniert mit allen 3C-Reifen, also z.B. Maxxis-Reifen mit Maxterra-Gummi (50a auf der Lauffläche und 42a Außenstollen).
Neben Maxxis baut auch Michelin so aufgebaute Reifen (werde ich demnächst mal testen, nennt sich GUM-X). Bei Conti geht der gleiche Gummi immer über die gesamte Karkasse.
Wie Schwalbe es macht, weis ich nicht.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

Hi @rayc 

vielen Dank für die weitere Tipps. Das klingt ja sehr gut. Die Website gibt noch weitere Optionen:

Bead - da soll man folding bead anklicken, rightig?
Compound - das wäre dann 60a und nicht 60/42a (was auch immer die 42 bedeutet)

Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## scylla (23. April 2015)

60 und 42 gibt die Härte des Gummis an. 
60 ist mittelhart, 42 ist weich. 
Die 60/42 Version heißt bei On-One auch "Trail Extreme". Da sind die mittleren Stollen aus härterem Gummi (60) und die äußeren Stollen aus weichem Gummi (42). 

Die ganzen Felder auf der Bestellseite sind etwas doppelt gemoppelt. Sinn macht das keinen und kapieren muss man es auch nicht.
Wähle einfach so aus, dann passt es:


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

Ich hab noch eine Frage - ob es durch Reifen zu lösen ist weiss ich nicht. Springen und niedrige Luftdruck geht nicht so gut zusammen  Da kriege ich oft leider die Snakebite. Liegt das eher an die schmale Crest?


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

Ok - ich probiere die on one  . Für Parkeinsatz und interessante Trails ist das bestimmt was für mich.  Vielen Dank @ Alle und @scylla und @rayc für die ausführliche Hilfe. So probiere ich was neues.


----------



## black soul (23. April 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage - ob es durch Reifen zu lösen ist weiss ich nicht. Springen und niedrige Luftdruck geht nicht so gut zusammen  Da kriege ich oft leider die Snakebite. Liegt das eher an die schmale Crest?


 das sieht dann ungefähr so aus, mit platten danach


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

yep   die Platten danach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. April 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage - ob es durch Reifen zu lösen ist weiss ich nicht. Springen und niedrige Luftdruck geht nicht so gut zusammen  Da kriege ich oft leider die Snakebite. Liegt das eher an die schmale Crest?



Nee, an zu geringem Luftdruck! Du kannst auf einem Trail eben nicht alles haben, niedrigen Luftdruck fahren und damit einen guten Grip haben und dann noch erwarten, dass der Reifen mit diesem Luftdruck auch noch Reserven bietet, wenn man hüpft und ggf. auch mal eine Landung verkackt - man wird damit zwangsläufig einen Durchschlag oder Snakebite riskieren.

Da ich keine Böcke auf Milchgematsche habe , fahre ich meinen Larsen TT hinten mit knapp 1,8bar und den sackschweren Schwalbeschläuchen (ca. 180 Grämmchen). Durchschläge ja, aber Snakebites? Nöö. Felgen (Superstar 490 AM, ZTR Flow Ex, Mavic 319) sehen trotzdem alle noch ganz chic aus. Mein Gewicht gebe ich jetzt mal nicht öffentlich preis , aber ich wiege definitiv mehr als Du. Wenn Du auf einer Tour oder im Hüpfepark nicht ständig mit der Luftpumpe jonglieren möchtest, mußt Du einen für Dich akzeptablen Kompromiss finden.

Der Crest würde ich, nachdem sich Dein Eisatzgebiet offensichtlich verschoben hat, nicht mehr über den Weg trauen. Ein stabilerer LRS macht aber wieder das System schwerer. Man dreht sich also im Kreis... 

Ich hänge jetzt mal ein Foddo an. Da kannst Du sehen, was selbst mit einer breiten Felge, einem 24x2.3er Reifen und ca. 2,5bar passiert, ohne dabei mit Speed über einen Kicker zu jagen und die Landung auf eine Wurzel oder scharfkantige Steine zu plazieren:

 

Mit weniger Druck würde es ständig "Klonk" machen.


----------



## HiFi XS (23. April 2015)

Ja ich fahr auch mit mehr Druck als gern möchte, wenn im Park oder so. Wenn es mehr auf dem Boden bleibt (mit zunehmendem Alter wird das immer mehr) lass ich gern dann Luft ab. Fährt dann natürlich mit mehr Bodengefühl (wenn das ein Wort ist ).

Ob ob mein Einsaztgebiet sich verschoben hat? Vielleicht eher erweitert. Ich hab meinEn Spaß auf Steine gefunden


----------



## scylla (23. April 2015)

Relativ wenig Druck zu fahren geht eigentlich nur mit DH Reifen mit stabiler und dicker Karkasse. Das sind dann aber üblicher Weise Drahtreifen mit deutlich >1kg pro Stück. Aber selbst die kapitulieren an scharfen Kanten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. August 2015)

@HiFi XS : Hast du nun den on-one Reifen probiert und wenn ja, wie findest du ihn? Wie ist er vom Rollwiederstand? Der TrailExtreme ist ja schon ein Eck schwerer als der Conti MK.


----------



## Perlenkette (25. August 2015)

Darf ich mal kurz zwischenfragen, mit welchem Druck Ihr  (AM / Trail) fahrt? Auf meinem Rad sind (und waren beim Kauf) Nobby Nic.


----------



## mtbbee (25. August 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz zwischenfragen, mit welchem Druck Ihr  (AM / Trail) fahrt? Auf meinem Rad sind (und waren beim Kauf) Nobby Nic.


zwischen 1.4 und 1.6 bar Maxxis Highroller/Minion beim Gewicht von Mitte 50kg


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : Hast du nun den on-one Reifen probiert und wenn ja, wie findest du ihn? Wie ist er vom Rollwiederstand? Der TrailExtreme ist ja schon ein Eck schwerer als der Conti MK.


 
Die Reifen sind vom Grip und Breite her hervorragend! Die sind besonders bergauf bei Steinen und Würzeln super! Bergab auch sehr gut. Leider sind sie ja auch nicht gerade leicht - was für mich bei meinem Trainingszuständ eine Herausförderung bedeutet. Wenn Du junger als Ü50 bin, geht es bestimmt 

Wenn die @mtbbee mir die Bontrager Reifen, die ich haben wollte, zum Ladies Treffenmitbringt   (duck und weg - aber ernst gemeint)    dann kehre ich wieder zu meinem jetzt Lieblingsreifen Zurück.


----------



## mtbbee (2. September 2015)

HiFi_XS, warum hast Du Dich nur nicht früher gemeldet  .. bekommen wir zeitlich zum Ladiestreffen nicht hin - aber danach ... können wir ja in Kürze beprechen


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

@mtbbee Bin gerade wieder im Lande.... und leider nicht auf die Idee früher gekommen. Schade - dann werdet ihr auf mich wie gehabt länger warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (2. September 2015)

ach was, manchmal ist man mit Laufen/Schieben sogar schneller als Strampeln


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. September 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wenn Du junger als Ü50 bin, geht es bestimmt



lol....schön wär´s! Vielleicht bleib ich dann auch bei meinen Reifen. Ist zwar gripmäßig auch ein Kompromiss, aber das meiste ist hier einfach Schotter und dafür tun sie´s. Und extra für den Urlaub einen anderen Reifen aufzuziehen ist mir zu blöd.
Aber trotzdem danke für deine ehrliche Antwort.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. September 2015)

Vielleicht die Bontrager probieren. Die bauen schon breit auf und sind leicht(er). Grip haben sie auch. Frag mtbbee, welche ich hatte und welche ich bekommen werde    Sie kennt sich besser aus - auch wenn ich die fahre!


----------



## mtbbee (2. September 2015)

Bontrager jeweils Team Issue TLR vorne XR4 und hinten XR3


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2015)

Hallo-  ich wollte noch was schreiben zu den Trail Extreme von On One. Ich hab die im Taunus drauf gehabt und muss noch mal bestätigen - die sind bergab auf Stein, pudrigen Untergrund und Wurzeln eigentlich super. Die greifen richtig toll. Das ein oder andere Fahrfehler haben die Reifen sehr gut weggesteckt bzw. gerettet. Also - echt gut. Aber auch leider nicht so leicht. Für mich schon schwer bergauf zu treten - aber sonst sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Easy (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin bekennende Schwalbe-Fan. Ich fahre schon so viele Jahre Mtb, 50% der Zeit hatte ich Schwalbe drauf, die andere Zeit wechselten sich Maxxis, Conti, Irc, Ritchey etc. ab.
Es gibt kaum eine Fahrerprofil, was Schwalbe nicht abdecken kann. Schade, dass Schwalbe oft so gebashd wird. Oft werden viele zu breite Reifen in viel zu schmale Felgen gequetscht und dann beschweren die sich über schwammiges Fahrverhalten (den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht).

Diesen Sommer bin in den neuen Thunderburt am Hinterrad gefahren, sensationell für mein Einsatzgebiet und die trocken staubigen Verhältnisse. Da ist Schwalbe ein ganz großer Wurf gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem von Schwalbe sind deren Fertigungstoleranzen. Bis du einen passenden UST Reifen bekommst, muss du 3 bestellen.


----------

